# Недолго = кратко / коротко



## Zaika

Здравствуйте,

задумалась о синониме к слову "недолго". Как по-другому говорят в этой фразе "Зелёный свет на светофоре длится недолго", то есть не прошла и секунда, как сразу загорелся оранжевый свет. 

1) Зелёный свет на светофоре длится коротко.
2) Зелёный свет на светофоре длится кратко.


----------



## Vadim K

Из двух предложенных вариантов подходит "_Длится кратко_". Однако, если светофор действительно горит зеленым меньше секунды, то вряд ли будут использовать оборот "_длится кратко_". Скорее, скажут "_изменяется мгновенно_". Оборот "_длится мгновенно_" в русском языке тоже допустим, но в данном случае мне не очень нравится, как звучит выражение "_Зеленый свет на светофоре длится мгновенно_". Хотя не могу логически объяснить причину этого. А вот выражение "_Зеленый свет на светофоре длится (только/лишь) мгновение_" мне лично нравится больше.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Zaika*
Ну, вообще-то _Зелёный свет на светофоре длится недолго_ не говорят:
 _Зелёный свет на светофоре быстро меняется на жёлтый_ (не оранжевый!)
В разговорной речи могут сказать также _Зелёный тут совсем короткий_.

А ваши варианты совсем не годятся.

*Vadim K*
_Длится кратко _и _длится мгновенно_ - где вы такое слышали?


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> *Vadim K*
> _Длится кратко _и _длится мгновенно_ - где вы такое слышали?



"длится мгновенно" - Google Search

"длится кратко" - Google Search


----------



## Zaika

"Длится меньше секунды" можно сказать?


----------



## Vadim K

Конечно. Это будет даже намного предпочтительнее других вариантов. Или, по крайней мере, точнее.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Vadim K*
И что там Google возвращает? Если не принимать во внимание поэтический пример, остальное - плоды косноязычия. _Коротко_ в значении _в течение небольшого времени_ выступает только в связке с глаголом _сказать_ и подобными по значению и является в этом случае синонимом _быстро, сжато_. С _длиться_ это слово никак не сочетается.


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> *Vadim K*
> И что там Google возвращает? Если не принимать во внимание поэтический пример, остальное - плоды косноязычия.



Мне так не кажется.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Длиться_ и _длительный _- однокоренные слова. Антоним к _длительный_ - _краткий_. Поэтому _длиться кратко - _оксюморон.


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> _Длиться_ и _длительный _- однокоренные слова. Антоним к _длительный_ - _краткий_. Поэтому _длиться кратко - _оксюморон.



Следуя данной логике, можно ли сказать, что выражение "_медленное ускорение_" и "_быстрое замедление_" тоже являются оксюморонами?


----------



## Vovan

*GCRaistlin*, but we do have "короткая продолжительность/длительность". 

*Zaika*, "коротко/кратко" are not typically used as opposites of "недолго" in present-day Russian (compare with "долго ли, коротко ли" in fairy-tales). In phrases like "коротко остановиться на каком-то вопросе", "коротко" means "in brief" (but have you heard of briefings that last for an entire hour?). With traffic lights, "гореть" is used more often than "длиться". See some examples from the internet:
_Зеленый свет горит недолго, а улица широкая — люди не успевают перейти. _​_Зеленый свет светофора для пешеходов горит недолго._​_Разрешающий свет горит совсем недолго._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Быстрое замедление_ - да; лучше сказать _резкое замедление._ _Медленное ускорение_ звучит лучше, потому что антоним для _медленный_ - _быстрый, _а не _скорый_; _скорый _является синонимом для _быстрый _в ограниченных случаях: _скорый поезд _и _быстрый поезд_ - отнюдь не одно и то же.
Проверить на оксюморонность можно заменой на антоним - должна получиться тавтология:
_ Медленное замедление
 Быстрое ускорение
 Длительно длиться_



Vovan said:


> we do have "короткая продолжительность"


А вы подберите, не задумываясь, антоним к _короткий, _и поймёте почему.


----------



## Rosett

Zaika said:


> ...задумалась о синониме к слову "недолго". Как по-другому говорят в этой фразе "Зелёный свет на светофоре длится недолго", то есть не прошла и секунда, как сразу загорелся  свет.
> 
> 1) Зелёный свет на светофоре длится коротко.
> 2) Зелёный свет на светофоре длится кратко.


»Коротко/кратко» в данном предложении неуместны, так как не вписываются в коннотацию. Есть и другие синонимы к «недолго», из которых вполне подойдёт «кратковременно», «мало», «немного», «считанные секунды/мгновения», «очень недолго», а также фраза «включается/зажигается/загорается ненадолго» вместо «длится недолго».


----------



## nizzebro

Мне кажется, тут проблема не то что бы в оппозиции "длится" - "недолго". Фразы вроде "Ожидание длилось недолго" или "Молчание продлилось недолго" звучат вполне нормально. В предложенном примере, во-первых, "зелёный свет" подаётся как процесс - сомнительно как метафора, а во-вторых, глагол в настоящем времени, которое здесь - привычное, характерное действие зелёного света (хабитуалис) и конфликтует с самим понятием "длиться", с его непрерывностью.


----------



## Zaika

GCRaistlin said:


> А вы подберите, не задумываясь, антоним к _короткий, _и поймёте


Антоним к "короткий" - "длинный". Что и как дальше понять? Объясните, пожалуйста.


----------



## Zaika

GCRaistlin said:


> должна получиться тавтология


Видимо вы изучали древнегреческий язык, не правда ли?


----------



## Zaika

Rosett said:


> «кратковременно», «мало», «немного», «считанные секунды/мгновения», «очень недолго»


Какие из этих синонимов подходят к глаголу "длиться"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Zaika said:


> Антоним к "короткий" - "длинный".


Поэтому _короткая продолжительность_ и _длинная продолжительность _звучат нормально.

_ Длиться считанные секунды/мгновения
 Длитьс_я _очень недолго_


----------



## Rosett

Zaika said:


> Какие из этих синонимов подходят к глаголу "длиться"?


Все подходят: некоторые - лучше, некоторые могут быть хуже, в зависимости от контекста.


----------

